# Help ID please!



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello,

Please someone can identify and sex my cichlid?
I believe is a Texas female cichlid but not sure.

Thanks! : )


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Most certainly a hybrid.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for the input Ichthys.
Hybrid between which cichlids? Texas and Flowerhorn? And what gender? Male or female?
Anyone else? Different thoughts or opinions?


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

My best guess would be carpintis x managuensis, but that's a pure guess based on the appearance. Looks probably female... another guess...


----------

